# Some issues with my Nissan Sentra 2003 GXE



## Kappa21 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey guys, 

Im new to the forum. So a hello to all  

So here is the thing: 
My Nissan currently is a 2003, has 114KM on it and is not bad. 

There is a couple of problems that need to get fixed and im thinking they are related with one another. 

1) Whenever I turn on my car my, my car seems to stall. I turn the key the starter kurks and i dont know what the issue might be. When that happens I usually press the gas a bit and it gets the car going. The only problem is that my car is not a fuel injected car so i dont know why it would do such a thing. Normally it would give this sort of trouble at moist/hot times when the weather is warm or something.......sometimes it would start without any problems, others times it would stall and i would put some gas and get it going....its kinda scary cause i dont want the car to stall in the middle of the road soon  

2) My heater is also a problem. My heater/AC only works on number 4. The rest it would only work seldom or hardly. 2 or so years ago my #2 went down and I didnt think it was a problem. I had 1,3,4 going so it was good. But then 3 went down and now 1 is down too, but works very low. I dont know what is the problem  

I live in Southern Ontario. I really want to get this car taken care of before I hit the winter and have to deal with subzero temperatures  

Please help!!!! I love you all


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

For #2, the blower resistor is gone - just replace that and the fan should work on all 4 positions. I think new they're around $30 from dealer or you could pick up used one at junkyard. 

For #1, make sure that all the recalls were done on your car. I believe there was some fuel pump issue with these models so check with dealer and see what they say.


----------



## Kappa21 (Nov 24, 2009)

Faja said:


> For #2, the blower resistor is gone - just replace that and the fan should work on all 4 positions. I think new they're around $30 from dealer or you could pick up used one at junkyard.
> 
> For #1, make sure that all the recalls were done on your car. I believe there was some fuel pump issue with these models so check with dealer and see what they say.


Thanks for your help. 
I see that you live in Stouffville. Im actually your neighbour. I live in Aurora. I usually go to Doner Nissan. I gave those guys a call this morning and they told me that: 

Blower Resister: Cost around 34 dollars. I was pretty happy with the price because in that case, it will fix my heat/ac with the 4 positions since only #4 works. Now i asked them about labor. They said its around 50-100 dollars?!?!? Is it wise to take that part to a mechanic and have him do it for a cheaper price? 

And secondly, the Fuel Pump Recall - The Fuel Pump does not have any recall or technical issues what so ever. If i need to get that replace it costs about 500 bucks which sucks........ I talked with my dad and he said it might be a battery issue since the car clucks and needs pedal power to boost it.. Possibly tightening the battery cords would do the trick? Im not sure..... but i really wanna get this one done..... 

Anywaysthanks for your help!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

The blower resistor you or your Dad can change yourself. 

Secondly check this thread (there are many others) out for B15 fuel pump issue. It might not be related but problem doesn't sound like battery.

Fuel pump - B15sentra.net - Nissan Sentra Forum


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

#1, sounds like cam/crank sensors
#2, faja is correct, blower resistor (I found them (oem) online for $18.90


----------



## Kappa21 (Nov 24, 2009)

Faja said:


> The blower resistor you or your Dad can change yourself.
> 
> Secondly check this thread (there are many others) out for B15 fuel pump issue. It might not be related but problem doesn't sound like battery.
> 
> Fuel pump - B15sentra.net - Nissan Sentra Forum


Thanks again. 

I wouldnt really wanna fix it myself because it may be tricky. I rather get a professional. Seeing the price. I wouldnt mind going to another mechanic because its not that expensive....and whats the worse if it breaks? 



SPEEDO said:


> #1, sounds like cam/crank sensors
> #2, faja is correct, blower resistor (I found them (oem) online for $18.90


So if its a cam/crank sensor..how much is that (part) to fix? 
I would rather take it in and get it check....

Its not the end of the world, but i rather have it fixed before something major happens and it gets stalled in the middle of the highway.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Take it to an independent mechanic in your area, it will be much cheaper than dealer. Also get him to check the stalling issue while he's at it before you buy anything as it could be 50 different reasons for it.


----------

